# Frontier ST0521 scraper bar



## tcanthonyii (Dec 9, 2013)

So Frontier is John Deere's cheap brand from a few years ago. Murray made their 2 cycle single stage blowers. I picked one up a few months back for 50 bucks in running condition. I put new paddles on it yesterday and it snowed last night so I finally got to try it out today. 

The scraper bar is not making good contact with the ground. I looked it over and I'm not seeing any adjustment on it other than changing axle height. Is this correct? If so I think I'm in for a new scraper bar but wanted to see if anyone had any insight.

Thanks

T.C.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello tcanthony, welcome to SBF!! i've looked at a few different single stage snowblowers at my friends shop and i've never seen a single stage with an adjustable scraper bar


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I just ran around the internet quickly and found no adjustments for the front of single stage machines like yours. The Murray model COULD be 621500x16NB. 

Is the scraper worn or is there something un the bottom of the machine that is keeping it up off the scraper?


----------



## tcanthonyii (Dec 9, 2013)

Yea that's what I thought.... My rear wheels are adjustable and I messed with that. It's better but not perfect. I'll order a scraper bar tonight.


----------

